# Gen 2 head unit VIN number remove for reprogramming a replacement radio



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you double post the pictures or something?


----------



## Dwall88 (Jun 28, 2020)

Possible.. Any advice?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Dwall88 said:


> Possible.. Any advice?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> View attachment 287804


Oh a nice BGA chip. Good luck using your programmer with that. Time to get a hot air rework station and practice.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Oh a nice BGA chip. Good luck using your programmer with that. Time to get a hot air rework station and practice.


This will probably work.





Amazon.com: FBGA153 FBGA169 Memory Reader,eMMC153+169 Mobile Interal Memory Chip-Off Adapter eMMC Burn-in Testing Programming Socket Data Recovery Retrieve[ALLSOCKET] BGA-SD Adapter(Alloy): Computers & Accessories


Amazon.com: FBGA153 FBGA169 Memory Reader,eMMC153+169 Mobile Interal Memory Chip-Off Adapter eMMC Burn-in Testing Programming Socket Data Recovery Retrieve[ALLSOCKET] BGA-SD Adapter(Alloy): Computers & Accessories



www.amazon.com





My reflow gun





Hot-Air Rework Station - 303D - TOL-19101 - SparkFun Electronics


This hot-air rework station is great for professionals and hobbyists in need of tight temperature tolerances and large air flows.




www.sparkfun.com





Solder paste is easier to use but you can just use leaded solder (don't even think about lead free). Get a solder whick.

If you need a decent soldering iron just get a TS100. The low profile is just too good when it comes to fine stuff.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Oh a nice BGA chip. Good luck using your programmer with that. Time to get a hot air rework station and practice.




If the VIN is stored in ordinary serial EEPROM, then it's probably going to be one of the SO8 packages on the board. 

That said, using the clip to program the EEPROM on the board entails back driving the components connected to it. Not sure I like that. Sounds like a good way to fry the output stage on one of the other chips 

Doug

.


----------



## Dwall88 (Jun 28, 2020)

So @Snipesy, you circled a chip I did not expect actually. I was presuming it'd be a 8 pin soic chip like the gen 1 forum mentioned. Does something lead u to believe it's on that chip instead?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Dwall88 said:


> So @Snipesy, you circled a chip I did not expect actually. I was presuming it'd be a 8 pin soic chip like the gen 1 forum mentioned. Does something lead u to believe it's on that chip instead?


That’s a NAND flash memory chip.

If there is a second chip which would potentially have it it would be a NOR flash chip. You are free to look up the few SOC8s on there to see if they are it. I have my doubts though.

Beyond that there is some internal memory but that’s usually only used for the MCU boot loader and allocation tables.


----------



## Dwall88 (Jun 28, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> That’s a NAND flash memory chip.
> 
> If there is a second chip which would potentially have it it would be a NOR flash chip. You are free to look up the few SOC8s on there to see if they are it. I have my doubts though.
> 
> Beyond that there is some internal memory but that’s usually only used for the MCU boot loader and allocation tables.


That logic makes sense. I'm just confused becasuse @mikeeitup mentioned he was able to do this with gen 2..and that was in a forum where the general consensus was that a Soic8 needed reprogramming/wiped of previous vin. @mikeeitup please jump in if u could. 








How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN


With a little patience and a steady hand I was able to get my new radio programmed. Thank you SO MUCH for putting out this helpful information. You effectively saved me about $450 that my dealer quoted to fix my radio! THANKS!!!!! Mike




 www.cruzetalk.com


----------

